# WANTED - Female Concentric Diamondback Terrapin



## Redfoot NERD (Apr 11, 2011)

Seeking captive hatched.. raised in FRESH water.. eating pellets.. to be paired with this male -












Will be kept in 100 gal. tub in perfectly clear FRESH water. Willing to pay fair price for comparable female.

Please send pics and asking price to [email protected]

Call: 931.788.2828.. 9a - 7p CDT - ask for Terry. After 7p email and I'll c/b ASAP.

Thanks


----------

